# Exeter Township Free Chickens



## JosephBrothers (Mar 10, 2021)

I have 2 hens I need to part with..they are good girls but never lay....One is a nice plump red the other a gorgeous gold...I'm not one to cook my pets...sooo if your interested I can post photos...I cant afford the feed for non egg layers...but I always become attached.


----------



## JosephBrothers (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm just an old softy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Knowing where the township is would be helpful.

I think most of us here get being softies when it comes to the birds. I wish you luck in finding them a good home.


----------



## JosephBrothers (Mar 10, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Knowing where the township is would be helpful.
> 
> I think most of us here get being softies when it comes to the birds. I wish you luck in finding them a good home.


exeter township...10 min east of Reading PA


----------



## JosephBrothers (Mar 10, 2021)

JosephBrothers said:


> exeter township...10 min east of Reading PA


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pretty. It's unfortunate they can't stay with their flock.


----------



## JosephBrothers (Mar 10, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Pretty. It's unfortunate they can't stay with their flock.


Everyone needs to pull their weight


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I suppose we all keep them for our own reasons. Good luck finding a good home, it is kind of you to take the time to do so for them.


----------

